# interior for my car???



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

my regal is getting painted red, so i sent off my dash already to get wrapped in vinyl, so should i do white dash or red dash? white dash with red piping, or red dash wit white piping? anyone got any pics of dashes in these colors?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

white is


----------

